# Anyone stayed at Marriott Baltimore Waterfront and Renaissance Harborplace Baltimore?



## vacationlover2 (Feb 25, 2007)

If so, which one is better.  We want to be as close as possible to the inner harbor cuz we have little ones.  We also want a nice big room.  Any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 25, 2007)

I've stayed at both the Renaissance, the Marriott at Camden Yards, and at the one on the harbor.

The Ren is connected to a small, but upscale indoor mall.  There is a food court which was helpful for snacks.  It is across the street from the harbor and you can go across an elevated walk way.  I thought that the hotel was okay, but nothing special.  The connection to the mall and distance to the harbor was great.  It is right near a lot of restaurants

The one at Camden Yards actually overlooks the field and is about four blocks from the convention center and the harbor.  The rooms were nice, but there is nothing else but the field close by.

The one on the harbor is the best of the three, but is on the other side of the harbor from the original inner harbor area including the aquarium, espn zone, hard rock, etc.  There are a lot of new shops and restaurants.  It is closer to Little Italy and Fells Point.  It's a very good choice.  There is also a Courtyard by Marriott on the same street three blocks away.


----------



## vacationlover2 (Feb 25, 2007)

Big Matt,

You are so awesome.  You travel a LOT!  Is it for work or pleasure?

Val


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 25, 2007)

I actually don't travel that much, and most is for pleasure.  I just happen to go to the same places over and over again and do a lot of research about them.


----------



## hipslo (Feb 25, 2007)

Big Matt said:


> I've stayed at both the Renaissance, the Marriott at Camden Yards, and at the one on the harbor.
> 
> The Ren is connected to a small, but upscale indoor mall.  There is a food court which was helpful for snacks.  It is across the street from the harbor and you can go across an elevated walk way.  I thought that the hotel was okay, but nothing special.  The connection to the mall and distance to the harbor was great.  It is right near a lot of restaurants
> 
> ...



I am from Baltimore (worked downtown, very close to all of them, until a few years ago) and am familiar with all of them. I would agree that the one on the Harbor is the best choice.  Its the nicest property and is really not at all far from the "original" harbor, an easy 5- 10 minute walk.  It is located at the center of Inner Harbor East which is a brand new development with shops, restaurants, large marina, etc.


----------



## vacationlover2 (Feb 26, 2007)

hipslo,

I'm confused.  Are you recommending Marriott Waterfront or Renaissance Harborplace?

Thanks!


----------



## hipslo (Feb 26, 2007)

vacationlover2 said:


> hipslo,
> 
> I'm confused.  Are you recommending Marriott Waterfront or Renaissance Harborplace?
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry - Marriott Waterfront.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm recommending the same one.  Maybe my original post wasn't as clear.


----------



## ArtsieAng (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree that the Marriott Waterfront is the nicest of the Baltimore hotels. I have stayed there many times visiting my son at JHU......However, I have gotten Marriott @ Camden Yards througth Sky Auction for under $100.00 a night. And, some good deals at the Renaissance, too. 

I'm not sure what your dates are, but there is currently a Renaissance Harborplace, on SkyAuction......

http://www.skyauction.com/doSearchAdv.do


----------



## vacationlover2 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the help everyone.  I have a free night from Marriott so price is no matter.  I did check out both hotels and decided on Renaissance because.......... they are offering a 409 square foot room with a waterview.  The room at the Marriott waterfront is 290.  With the 2 kids, one in a crib, we can use the extra room.  Has anyone stayed in one of these larger rooms?

Thanks!


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, and it's a nice set up.  The other thing that's good with the small kids is the connecting mall and food court, especially if it rains.



vacationlover2 said:


> Thanks for all the help everyone.  I have a free night from Marriott so price is no matter.  I did check out both hotels and decided on Renaissance because.......... they are offering a 409 square foot room with a waterview.  The room at the Marriott waterfront is 290.  With the 2 kids, one in a crib, we can use the extra room.  Has anyone stayed in one of these larger rooms?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## sandesurf (May 4, 2009)

Just found this old thread about the exact question I had. Would the Waterfront Marriott still be the best choice for a woman and child, staying alone?
Thanks!


----------



## Big Matt (May 5, 2009)

I think it depends on what you want to do and how long you are staying.  

Ren is most central and is okay.  It was a bit run down when I was there last (two years ago).

Waterfront is great, fairly new and very close to Little Italy and a quick walk to the aquarium and Fels Point.  It's a decent walk to the park, but not crazy.  Lots of good restaurants very close by.

I'd only ever stay at Camden Yards if you want to go to the game or if the other two aren't open.  

FWIW, there is a nice Residence Inn and Spring Hill Suites two blocks from the Harbor also.

There is a Courtyard between Waterfront and Fels Point, but I've never stayed there.

Every one of these (except for Camden Yards) is rated in the top 10 (out of 71) in Tripadvisor, and Camden Yards is 16.  

I'd pick based on location first and then narrow it down.



sandesurf said:


> Just found this old thread about the exact question I had. Would the Waterfront Marriott still be the best choice for a woman and child, staying alone?
> Thanks!


----------



## MsB (Jun 12, 2009)

*Hi I have a question about Baltimore.*

I'm new here. As a matter of fact this is my first post. I came here through a google search of Baltimore inner harbor hotels. 

My husband, myself, our 19 and 16 year old sons are going to Baltimore July 30th through August 2nd. We have tickets to a Red Sox vs Orioles game on Friday night. I'm curious about your opinions about the hotels below. LOL...I have reservations at all three.

Renaissance- harbor view room, no concierge on weekend, indoor pool, I'm not sure if there is an outdoor space, across from inner harbor.

Baltimore Hilton- room overlooks the ball park, we paid extra to use the concierge lounge, indoor lap pool, no outdoor space, near ball park where our home team, the Red Sox, are playing all weekend.

Hyatt- city view room, concierge level with harbor view (I think), outdoor pool (hmmm supposedly looks at Hooters), across from inner harbor with skywalk. 

We also considered the Baltimore Marriott waterfront. But they had no rooms with views, no concierge on weekends, an although it looked very nice it seemed farther away from everything.

Do any of you have experience with any of these hotels? I would really appreciate a suggestion. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BIG TUNA (Jun 12, 2009)

I have stayed at the hyatt and the marriott waterfront. Myfavorite is the Marriott. Ex walk to everything great staff. Go to fort mchenry for history lesson. Ask about local crab cakes, the best is near the Italian area, walk from hotel but get the ride home if dark


----------



## wackymother (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't know much about the others, but we stayed at the Renaissance a couple of years ago and I thought it was one of the best hotels we've ever been to. The beds were soooo comfy, and the Inner Harbor was right there.


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 12, 2009)

I always liked the Hyatt Regency.  I like to ride the glass elevator up to the top floor!


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 13, 2009)

We have reservations at the Renaissance for the same weekend as MsB for the same reason, to see our RedSox away.  We booked there because it was the only choice that had a deluxe/king harborview room available.  It's the first time we'll see Baltimore as well as a regular-season away game, so we're really looking forward to it.

Does anybody know if Duff Goldman's Charm City Cakes bakery is near enough to the waterfront area to head over there and take a few pictures with the bakery as the background?

Also, we've heard all the raves over the crab cakes - is there anything else we need to "try just once?"

Thanks,


----------



## chris5 (Jun 13, 2009)

I've stayed at the Rens and Waterfront and my pick would be the newer Waterfront, which is also a stone's throw from Fells Point, a neat neighborhood with lots of character.  Also, Roy's Restaurant is right around the corner from the Waterfront. Great desserts there.


----------



## wackymother (Jun 13, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> Also, we've heard all the raves over the crab cakes - is there anything else we need to "try just once?"
> 
> Thanks,



OMG, the steamed crabs at Obrycki's!!!! (When are you going? Obrycki's closes seasonally.) 

http://www.obryckis.com/


----------



## MsB (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone for answering. 

We are now between the Hyatt and Renaissance. The Baltimore Marriott Waterfront waterview room was more expensive then the other two and there is no concierge on the weekend. I'm still very torn about the Baltimore Marriott waterfront. 

LOL...I don't know is the Baltimore Marriott Waterfront worth $50 more with no perks?


----------



## MsB (Jun 16, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> We have reservations at the Renaissance for the same weekend as MsB for the same reason, to see our RedSox away.  We booked there because it was the only choice that had a deluxe/king harborview room available.  It's the first time we'll see Baltimore as well as a regular-season away game, so we're really looking forward to it.
> 
> Does anybody know if Duff Goldman's Charm City Cakes bakery is near enough to the waterfront area to head over there and take a few pictures with the bakery as the background?
> 
> ...



SueDon what game are you going to? We are going to Fridays game.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 16, 2009)

MsB said:


> SueDon what game are you going to? We are going to Fridays game.



We have tickets for Saturday's but may try the box office when we're there for Friday's game, depending on how we feel and/or what's available.  We might instead just end up at that Obrycki's on Friday - the menu looks great! (Thanks, Wackymother.  )

When did you get your tickets?  I used StubHub back in November (because they were Don's Christmas present), and it just about killed me to buy them that way!  It drives me bonkers that it's so difficult to get RedSox home tickets through the box office or online when they're all on eBay for outrageous prices, so much that I've written complaints to the front office.  I was ordering from StubHub hoping that nobody would point out what a hypocrite I was being.  :rofl:


----------



## MsB (Jun 16, 2009)

What a great Christmas gift!

Sue we just recently decided on going. So my son ordered the Red Soxs ticket on-line. :::sigh:: we paid a pretty penny. We are sitting just a few rows behind the Red Sox dugout. We had initially promised to take my son away for his spring break. But my dad got really sick so this is the trip to replace that. 

I might have to look into that restaurant you are going to. What else are you planning on? We are of course going to walk around the inner harbor, the Aquarium, go to eat someplace in little Italy, the Walters Art Museum. I'm not sure what else to do.

Hubby and I lived in Baltimore a few times many years ago in his consulting days. As a matter of fact we lived there either the year that the Inner Harbor officially opened or the year after.We were going to take they boys to see where we used to live etc. But I've heard some areas have gotten pretty tough so I'm not sure what we are going to do.

I'm also considering a jaunt to Annapolis. 

But first...LOL...I have to figure out where I am staying. LOL...I also have reservations at the Hilton  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 16, 2009)

MsB said:


> What a great Christmas gift!
> 
> Sue we just recently decided on going. So my son ordered the Red Soxs ticket on-line. :::sigh:: we paid a pretty penny. We are sitting just a few rows behind the Red Sox dugout. We had initially promised to take my son away for his spring break. But my dad got really sick so this is the trip to replace that.
> 
> ...



We're right there at the dugout also, for Saturday's game, but don't care if we end up in the bleachers for Friday's if we decide to go to that one.  You're right - ticket prices are through the roof for that series.  I think that the Orioles' season ticket holders got a heads-up about that weekend being one of the RedSox official Destination Trips, and priced their StubHub tickets accordingly.  The sacrifices we make for our team, huh?   

Honestly, we have no plans at all other than the game and if Duff Goldman's bakery is nearby then I'd like to at least get a picture of the outside of it.  That's not important, though, so we'll skip it if it would eat up too much time.

I'm a little worried about how hot/humid Baltimore is going to be at the end of July - that kind of weather wears me out!  Neither one of us wants to make any "must-see" decisions with that in mind.  Probably we'll stroll the inner harbor area and try to take advantage of any suggestions that the hotel staff might make.

Finally, this is the first time that we've travelled to see our team play.  We hope the trip goes very well, because we're considering a west coast trip one of these years to see games in Seattle, Anaheim or Oakland.  That'd be fun!


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jun 17, 2009)

All you red sox fans invading Baltimore!  It doesn't matter where you stay - Peter Angelos and the Orioles will see to it that you have a great time.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 17, 2009)

pgnewarkboy said:


> All you red sox fans invading Baltimore!  It doesn't matter where you stay - Peter Angelos and the Orioles will see to it that you have a great time.



We're sorry about the invasion, truly, but we have no choice.  Fenway Park is too small for The Nation so we have to invade Enemy Camps to get our fix!

Folks I know who have gone to Baltimore for games say exactly what you're saying - that the Orioles make it as enjoyable as they can.  We're looking forward to your hospitality.


----------



## javabean (Jun 18, 2009)

*Renaissance Two for One Dining*

We have also been trying to decide which of the two hotels to stay at using our Marriott VISA cat 5 certificate and decided to stay at the Waterfront. We will be there next Friday night on our way to Manor Club in Williamsburg. 

I came across a Marriott promo on the main Marriott Website. 

Two for One Dining: More Food For thought from Renaissance Hotels. Simply order two dinner entre'es from either the hotel restaurant or room service menus, and the entree of equal or lesser value is free. 

Offer is good from June 26-October 11, 2009 at participating Ren Hotels. 

The Ren Harborplace is one of the hotels listed.  This offer is good for MR gold status members. Print the page and show it at the hotel.  

I called the Waterfront and asked if they would honor it at their hotel. The front desk said probably not, because it was for a Renaissance Hotel but said I should bring it with me and at least ask. 

Hope someone could use this info.
Also, if you are not traveling with kids, check out "Howl at the Moon" in the powerplant area of the inner harbor. A real experience. We went with our daughter when she was going to college in the area and can't wait to go back. 

Safe travels, 
Deb


----------



## MsB (Jun 18, 2009)

Hmmm Howl at the Moon. I have a 19 and 16 year old. Is that something that they may be interested in?

So you are staying at the waterfront. Have you been there before? We are only silver members.

The only thing I know is we have eliminated the Hilton and we are going to a game on friday


----------



## javabean (Jun 18, 2009)

Hmmm, the dueling piano's at Howl at the Moon can break into some pretty risque versions of popular songs.  I think you might want to wait a couple of years before you start singing  those songs with your kids. I have not been to any of the Marriott's in Baltimore . We usually stayed up in Towson where our daughter went to school and we hadn't purchased our TS yet, so we weren't committed to Marriott yet. If you check on Trip Advisor, you can get a good rundown on many of the Hotels at the Inner Harbor. But I can say for sure, the area is great and offers so much to do. If you stayed at the Ren Harborplace you might feel comfortable allowing your sons to wander around the attached shopping mall on their own. Enjoy your trip. 
Deb


----------



## sandesurf (Jun 18, 2009)

Leaving on the red-eye in an hour, from LAX to BWI. My 12 yr. old son and I will be staying, one night, at the Courtyard, near Fell's Point. I'll give you a run down on our return, next Wednesday. We chose this due to the price and location. $179 I decided to use our "Free" night stay in Washington D.C. instead of Baltimore.
Until then...


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 19, 2009)

javabean said:


> We have also been trying to decide which of the two hotels to stay at using our Marriott VISA cat 5 certificate and decided to stay at the Waterfront. We will be there next Friday night on our way to Manor Club in Williamsburg.
> 
> I came across a Marriott promo on the main Marriott Website.
> 
> ...



Deb, thanks for this.  We're silver so can't take advantage of the 2-for-1 deal, but your post reminded me that it's always a good idea to check the Marriott page to see what deals are out there.  Somehow I always forget that ....

Anyway, there are two breakfast-included deals at the Renaissance that match my dates.  Of course there is "no availability" now if I try the same dates online.  But I called and even though she wasn't able to apply any of the available codes to my existing reservation, she did say that if I print out the info and bring it with me to ask at check-in, "the worst that can happen is they'll say no."  I'll give it a try.


----------



## SBK (Jun 19, 2009)

*Priceline --  Alas -- no Red Sox*

My husband wanted to go to Baltimore for a few days for his Birthday.  We couldn't go next weekend, which is his actual birthday, so I pricelined for this weekend and got the Hyatt Regency for $75.00 a night for this Saturday and Sunday.

I was feeling pretty good about it until I found out when the Red Sox were coming -- we could have gone then, but who knows if we could have gotten tickets.   

Ben graduated from HS in Penacook, NH in 1949.  At the time, some senior HS baseball players from throughout New England were invited to Fenway to take three pitches and field three balls in front of the scouts. 

He didn't make it into the big time, but it is one of the best memories of his life.  Did anyone else do this?  Does the team still invite HS students to do this?


----------



## Emily (Jun 20, 2009)

Our family has stayed at the Hyatt at the harbor several times.  The last time we stayed at the Marriott Waterfront.  

The Hyatt is attached to the shoppes by a pathway and is across the street.  The Marriott is to the left of the shops and you walk across a small walking bridge.

We used priceline to bid and bid on 4 star Inner harbor locations.

We were allowed to upgrade our rooms to harbor/water front for $20 when we checked in at the Marriott.  The Marriott has a pool and wonderful beds.  Each time we stayed at the Hyatt was after Christmas. The view of the decorations from the glass elevators and the room was great.  

Both locations were great and the rooms we had were wonderful.  Both places  gave us adjoining rooms.  I was a little worried my youngest would get up and eat all the packs of $5 M&Ms in the Hyatt room but other than that concern, both places were wonderful.

A Baltimore frustration  . . was after our first trip when my hubby pulled out of the parking garage and in his indecision of which way to go, he didn't get through the traffic light before it turned red.  The City of Baltimore promptly sent us a picture and ticket.


----------



## javabean (Jun 22, 2009)

*Another B'more question*

Ok, next question. Having decided to stay at the Marriott Waterfront, go to Bertha's Mussels for dinner, go and "Howl at the Moon" in the evening we will stop at Whole Foods in the morning to load up on different selections to take with us to Manor Club......How do we get out of B'More Inner Harbor area and start heading south??  Baltimore is usually our final destination or we bypass it altogether when we travel from upstate NY to points south. This will be the first time trying to get on the road from a downtown location. 
Thanks, 
Deb


----------



## LMD (Jun 22, 2009)

*Hyatt*

We are staying at the Hyatt Regency July 2...got a room through priceline with a bid of $65...total with tax $81.54


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 22, 2009)

Just leave town to 95 south to 295 to 64 to Manor Club.

Or you could take 95 to 695 to 97 to 301 to 295 to 64 to Manor Club.  

The second route avoids DC and all or 95 completely.



javabean said:


> Ok, next question. Having decided to stay at the Marriott Waterfront, go to Bertha's Mussels for dinner, go and "Howl at the Moon" in the evening we will stop at Whole Foods in the morning to load up on different selections to take with us to Manor Club......How do we get out of B'More Inner Harbor area and start heading south??  Baltimore is usually our final destination or we bypass it altogether when we travel from upstate NY to points south. This will be the first time trying to get on the road from a downtown location.
> Thanks,
> Deb


----------



## vettebuf (Jun 23, 2009)

I know you didn't ask about these but I'll post anyway.

We've been going to the Inner Harbor for the last 10 years and we always stay at one of the Harbormagic.com hotels: Brookshire Suites or Pier 5 Hotel. Why? Because they allow dogs, the staff treats us well, and the suites are clean and spacious. Pier 5 is right on the water. Brookshire Suites is a very short block away. Brookshire Suites also serves a very nice, full breakfast and has a happy hour in the Cloud room.


----------



## javabean (Jun 28, 2009)

*Just came from the Waterfront*

We just stayed at the Marriott Waterfront on Friday night and have arrived in Williamsburg. The Waterfront was lovely and the view from our room was great. But if I had kids with me I would opt for the Renaissance Harborview because of location, location, location. The Ren is more centrally located and the extra walk every time you want to go out can be a drag for kids. We felt somewhat cautious and on guard because Waterfront is in a more isolated area while walking around the Fells Point section and the harbour area on Friday night. 
We ate at Bertha's Mussels in Fells Point. The food was very good but there are so many great restaurants in the area so I wouldn't bother to recommend this little place. We did have a lot of fun at Howl at the Moon but I had forgotten that ID's are checked before you can enter the entire Powerplant section at night. So the previous poster would not be able to go there with his teenage sons. 
A reminder to parents of young kids. The Discovery Museum, I'm forgetting the correct name, is a Children's museum in area that is very popular. I think the Aquarium is the best for kids though.  
I hope to use our Marriott Visa free night certificate again there next year. 

Oh, Baltimore beat the Washington Senators on Friday night and there were great fireworks to celebrate after the game. I'm not sure if this was special because of the Independence Day holiday or if they do it more often. No fireworks if the other team wins though. We weren't back to our room yet. That would have been spectacular to see.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, we're home from Baltimore by way of Cincinnati and Chicago because of mechanical difficulties - what a NIGHTMARE air-travel weekend this turned out to be (especially since the original booking was for non-stop flights both ways!)  Not one of our flights was on time or as scheduled.  Ugh.

But besides that, Baltimore was great!  The people there are very friendly, despite having at least 10,000 rabid RedSox fans in their midst.  Cabs are plentiful, the sidewalks and crosswalks are set up to make it easy to walk anywhere near the inner harbor, and there are enough shops/restaurants to eat/buy your way through an entire year.  

O'Brycky's was as good as wackymother said it was and surprisingly, Phillip's right there on the water at the inner harbor was much better than you expect a "tourist trap" restaurant to be.

We went to Friday's and Saturday's games.  Camden Yards is a fantastic ballpark, and now I want the RedSox owners to rebuild somewhere, anywhere, where they can accommodate a mix of a replica of the Fenway ballpark and the Camden Yards surrounding blocks.  Getting in and out of Camden Yards was a breeze.  Oh, and the RedSox won.   

The Renaissance was just what we wanted, and, the cherry on top was that the RedSox players were staying there, too.  Of course you can't get anywhere near them but it was a little thrill to see them being escorted in and out by their security details.

So, we'll be going back next year, definitely.  What a fun weekend. :whoopie:


----------

